# New From Royal Purple



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

​


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

If I could've ran .5 seconds faster I would've won a case of that at Montgomery Motorsports Park during the Hot Rod Power Tour. They had it for sale there before you could by it anywhere else in the country. Unfortunately for me, I just changed the oil 200 miles ago with the standard Royal Purple 5w30 and wasn't about to change it out to try the new stuff.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll never pay that much for oil PERIOD. Trans and diff are different as it goes much longer between intervals but motor oil, hell no. Not like I'm reving to 8k RPMs or anything crazy like that.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I totally agree. Paying that much for oil is outrageous. The last oil change I had, I went with Pennzoil which was almost half the price. Car has never run quieter and smoother than now. I even had a weird noise going on, put in the Pennzoil and that noise is gone.

I'm not trying to say who's is better and who's is worse, it just amazes me how people would pay that much for something when the cheaper forms of it work the same, in my case even better.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

It's only 50 cents higher then Castrol Edge and about 80 cents higher then Mobil 1 Extended Performance (which is what I used to run). I don't think that's expensive. When I go to O'reily's, it costs around 8-9 bucks a quart, depending if it's on sale or not, added with a K&N Gold oil filter at 13 bucks, I'm looking at about 70 bucks with tax. I obviously change my own oil. Not paying someone else to do it. Walmart charges around 50 bucks for a name brand synthetic oil change. 

I'm not into owning the GTO to pinch pennies. I could've bought a Grand Prix or Monte Carlo back in '06 for alot less money and been alot more practical (unless it was the Grand Prix GXP, that was dollar for dollar the same price as the GTO). Anyhow, 35 grand with SAP parts, 80,000 miles later, and over 8 grand in the motor, 70 bucks for a world class oil change is a drop in the bucket. And no, I don't change my oil every 3,000 miles like a Nazi, I change it when the computer tells me to. I top off with Castrol Edge towards the end of the oil life simply because Walmart is way closer then driving to the other side of town to get Royal Purple.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I'm not saying I'd rather spend less money than pay more, what I'm saying is that the cheaper route seems to work better than the more expensive one. The car has never run this smooth, and I use to use Royal Purple or Mobil 1 faithfully.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been using the RP stuff and honestly on my motorcycle i can tell a difference (1975 Honda) but my previous cars... not really, the GTO I may consider using it but who knows.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I just put this in for my first change. My neighbor works for a company that is an authorized distributer, so I got the case for about 75 bucks.

So far so good, but I haven't done anything but commute to work since I did the change.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

How much is in a case?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

12 qts


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems smarter to buy a custom blend oil made for your car for that price. I have heard nothing but good things from the companies that make the oil designed for your cars specs.....IMO


----------

